# Pop-up layout



## kolbasz (Jun 7, 2017)

I was reviewing the existing layout in my tree lawn, it was installed before I took ownership, so it is about maintaining and updating.

There are 7 heads along the sidewalk, the grass they water is 10' wide. The heads are spaced roughly 12'3"-12'9" apart.

My question is, if I am planning to update the nozzles from the spray type to the rvan nozzles, I am planning to get the 10' version.

This means I do not have true head to head action. I can either leave it be and just replace nozzles, spray 2' into the street to get head to head or move heads and add one to make up for all the moved heads.

Any thoughts or ideas to cope with this, minor dillema?


----------



## Ral1121 (Mar 19, 2018)

What is the layout of the 7 heads along the strip? It would help with recommendations. Also it sounds like you do not have true head to head spacing to begin with.


----------



## kolbasz (Jun 7, 2017)

The are on average 12.5 feet apart


----------



## Ral1121 (Mar 19, 2018)

In a line down the middle? On the edge? Some one the edge and some in the middle?


----------



## stotea (Jul 31, 2017)

Just spray into the street, IMO.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

If the width is 10ft, then the head to head has to be 10ft not to spray the street. There are other rectangular nozzles, but the spacing is like 4-5ft wide and 15 feet between heads.


----------



## kolbasz (Jun 7, 2017)

Ral1121 said:


> In a line down the middle? On the edge? Some one the edge and some in the middle?


Down the edge along the sidewalk


----------



## kolbasz (Jun 7, 2017)

g-man said:


> If the width is 10ft, then the head to head has to be 10ft not to spray the street. There are other rectangular nozzles, but the spacing is like 4-5ft wide and 15 feet between heads.


That is why I was considering reconfiguring and adding one


----------



## Ral1121 (Mar 19, 2018)

kolbasz said:


> g-man said:
> 
> 
> > If the width is 10ft, then the head to head has to be 10ft not to spray the street. There are other rectangular nozzles, but the spacing is like 4-5ft wide and 15 feet between heads.
> ...


Even if you add one you will not have true head to head spacing. If you are up to reconfiguring, I would space the heads 10' apart and also run heads along the curb as well. You would end up having 4 90's, one in each corner and then run 180's spaced 10' apart or a little less to account for wind,(hopefully someone more knowledgeable will chime in on that), down both the sidewalk and curb sides. This would give you true head to head spacing.

If you leave the heads on just the sidewalk side, you will end up with dry spots near the curb even with the heads spaced 10 ft apart.


----------



## Ral1121 (Mar 19, 2018)

Also how long is the 10' wide strip


----------

